# Elara Las Vegas Parking



## NWTRVLRS (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi 

Can anyone tell me if the Elara charges for parking now? We are looking to do an Interval exchange.

Thank you!


----------



## bevans (Aug 14, 2021)

There is no parking charge as you park in the Miracle Mile parking structure to access the Elara. The Miracle Mile Shopping complex is free to all to park in. Curt


----------



## HGVC Lover (Aug 14, 2021)

bevans said:


> There is no parking charge as you park in the Miracle Mile parking structure to access the Elara. The Miracle Mile Shopping complex is free to all to park in. Curt



That change this month.  Parking is only free the first hour in the Miracle Mile parking garage.  Below is their new policy.

_"Parking will be free for anyone staying under an hour. For *one to four hours, the charge is $12*. The daily maximum is $15. Rates may vary for special events and valet parking."_


----------



## dayooper (Aug 14, 2021)

The Miracle Mile Shopping center started charging for parking on August 2nd (our arrival date at Elara). As an HGVC owner using points, we did not get charged for parking. The front desk gave us a key card with a bar code on the back for free parking.

I would call ahead if you are exchanging into the property. They might charge exchanges.


----------



## BK2019 (Aug 14, 2021)

I called the Elara front desk yesterday, HGVC owners booking with points or open season are not charged for parking. I didn't ask about exchanges like RCI or Interval.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 14, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this information. We are locals and hadn’t heard of this change. We like parking there when we visit that end of the strip, so will have to park elsewhere. Fortunately we have a MGM credit card, which provides free parking at their resorts.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dayooper (Aug 15, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information. We are locals and hadn’t heard of this change. We like parking there when we visit that end of the strip, so will have to park elsewhere. Fortunately we have a MGM credit card, which provides free parking at their resorts.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



Actually, they only charged Monday afternoon and Friday/Saturday while we were there. I think they were having issues with the system as much of the week was free, but they always had someone working the entrance gate.


----------



## audirt (Aug 21, 2021)

We were at Elara in June and parking at Miracle Mile was a literal zoo.  Constant fender benders; verbal altercations between people fighting for spots; folks just hanging out smoking pot in the garage; literally a zoo.  I swore at the time that I would only do valet at Elara from that visit forward.  So this is really good news, IMO.

EDIT TO ADD: Valet was not running during our visit, in case anyone was curious.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2021)

audirt said:


> We were at Elara in June and parking at Miracle Mile was a literal zoo.  Constant fender benders; verbal altercations between people fighting for spots; folks just hanging out smoking pot in the garage; literally a zoo.  I swore at the time that I would only do valet at Elara from that visit forward.  So this is really good news, IMO.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: Valet was not running during our visit, in case anyone was curious.



I found parking on the 4th floor and using the elevator, escalator or stairs was so much easier. We were always able to find a spot close to the elevators and escalators and missed out on the people flooring it going the wrong way on the 3rd floor.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 21, 2021)

audirt said:


> We were at Elara in June and parking at Miracle Mile was a literal zoo.  Constant fender benders; verbal altercations between people fighting for spots; folks just hanging out smoking pot in the garage; literally a zoo.  I swore at the time that I would only do valet at Elara from that visit forward.  So this is really good news, IMO.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD: Valet was not running during our visit, in case anyone was curious.


 
we had a similar situation last October. One dude so stoned out of his mind, standing in the middle of the roadway and not moving for traffic. Most of the time I had to park several floors up because they were the only free parking.

personally, I’d rather Vegas go back to everywhere has free parking and free valet, but it’s not good when you need to park in the ONE garage that’s still free and everyone knows it.

I suppose if they start charging like everyone else and if parking remains free for guests, things will get better.

After our experience last year qe decided to vacation somewhere else on our anniversary. 2021 will be the first year since 1998 we haven’t spent at least a few nights in Vegas. We’re looking at other options as well for 2022, but we have HGVC points that will have to be used one way or another. Perhaps one of the California resorts would be available.


----------



## dayooper (Aug 21, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> we had a similar situation last October. One dude so stoned out of his mind, standing in the middle of the roadway and not moving for traffic. Most of the time I had to park several floors up because they were the only free parking.
> 
> personally, I’d rather Vegas go back to everywhere has free parking and free valet, but it’s not good when you need to park in the ONE garage that’s still free and everyone knows it.
> 
> ...



The Miracle Mile Mall started charging to park August 2nd. It’s free to park if you are using your HGVC points.


----------



## DEROS (Aug 22, 2021)

It has been several years since I have stayed in Elara, what parking floor is the most convenient to access Elara?


----------



## dayooper (Aug 22, 2021)

DEROS said:


> It has been several years since I have stayed in Elara, what parking floor is the most convenient to access Elara?



3rd. If you are trying to park up until mid afternoon, you can usually find a spot. Late afternoon or evening? Just head to the 4th floor. This was during the week, we checked out on Saturday so it may have been worse then.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 30, 2021)

Can someone pinpoint where exactly the entrance to this parking garage is? Is it here, right before Harmon crosses LV Blvd? 








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 30, 2021)

Ok, found it!








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## Blues (Jan 4, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> Ok, found it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one is correct for valet parking.  But if you try to go in there and find self-parking, you'll wander around and around before you find it.  At least, that's what I did the first time I stayed at Elara.

For self-parking, you want to go in off Audrie St.  This is the one I've always used, though Google now shows it as barricaded off.








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl
				




If true (I haven't been for a couple of years), you'll need to go further up Audrie








						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 5, 2022)

Blues said:


> That one is correct for valet parking. But if you try to go in there and find self-parking, you'll wander around and around before you find it.


After you unload your bags, you simply continue forward and turn right. At this point, it's exactly the same as if you turned right from Harmon into this entrance. Once there, you must simply follow the "self-parking" sign. If you miss the sign and take a wrong turn, then this can easily turn into "wandering around" but I haven't had a problem. And I drive a Chevy Silverado, making beam-mounted signs visible at the very last moment due to how a high driver's seat is in a truck.

Audrie St entrance is a good tip though if you're already checked in (therefore, no bags), or you have a single bag, in which case you can park in the MM parking garage right away, and pick up a parking pass later (it's needed to get out of the parking lot for free).


----------

